# guppy behaviour



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

heys

my male guppy is swimming weirdly. he swims up and down, up and down. he also turns the other way unexpectedly wen he is swimming.
i dun think its ammonia cuz he doesnt haff da uzzer signs. what is it???


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2005)

ive had my guppies for three months now and i have three tanks all my guppies do the same thing. But i put some bubble walls along the back of the tanks and now they swim with and against the current of bubbles. They seeem to enjoy it almost looks like kids playng a game of tag. I love to watch them. I think my mommys like it because it massages their stomachs they just sit in the middle of it for hours. :king:


----------

